# 93' 300zx almost completed.... enjoy



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

ok so far....Brembo Slotted & Cross Drilled rotors
I put em' front and back.... they do the job and look sweet as hell 
Clarion 925 DVD 7" touch screen
This sysytem ROCKS!!!!! 1200watts..... 2-10" woofs in the rear and Boston Accoustic Speakers front and back..... The sysytem plays MP3's, VCD's, and DVD's, and of course a PS2 is hooked up =) 
Custom Interior
Manny's Apolstery in Oxnard CA. did my interior White on Grey, it used to be tan... He did an awesome job, and put raised flames on the inside of the door panel.... PIcs of the door panels have been added. =) 
Hayame Dual Exhaust
soundzzz badazzz, recently installed 3" "H" Pipe noticed some performance gain on the freeway at mid-to high gear ranges. 
Injen Cold Air Intake
really sets the engine compartment off.... not much of a performance gain I'm guessing a couple HP 
Italia Moda R6 Wheels 9x18" front & 10x18" rear
Took me a long time to find the right wheels.... and they're powder coated...I like the look....
Koni Shocks 
Koni shocks have been installed .... I noticed big performance in the handling of the car, recovering from heavy turns where the road surface isn't smooth... the car doesnt bounce like it used to. 
Paul Bailey Round Tail Light Conversion..... ordered from the U.K. http://www.paulbailey.com is where you can get tail lights like these. Or Strosek makes them also
Stillen Short Shifter
Better shifting is a plus.. 
Stillen Suspension kit 
These cars were already a great cornering car.... since I upgraded the suspension its cornering capabilities are unbelievable.... To aid I added a front strut tower bar.... the car is lowered about 1 1/2 -2"....... 
Stillen/Wings West/Bomex Various 
Wings West Front Bumper, Bomex Center Air Duct, Stillen Side Skirts, Stillen GTZ Rear Bumper, Stillen Wing Type III


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

very clean, very nice. should put this up in member rides i would think.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Thanks man*



phreako said:


> very clean, very nice. should put this up in member rides i would think.


I may do that see if it gets some attention


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i don't think you'll have any problem with it getting attention.

are you the dad? ->


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*ahh the pic in the background....*



phreako said:


> i don't think you'll have any problem with it getting attention.
> 
> are you the dad? ->


I live on point mugu Ca Navy base in military housing and that is my next door neighbers house, he had just gotten back from IRAQ with all his arms, legs, fingers, he got lucky...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet Z you have there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that TT on NA?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Its still N/A.... TT My next project*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that TT on NA?


I found a good deal on a TT motor, but I wanna do it right the first time.... BUILD the MOTOR STRONG before it goes in and make everything else in the drive train stronger....


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

nice car


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

looks beautiful man. keep up the good work. me on the other hand, i just bought my first car. check out my thread: I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!! elsewhere in Members Rides


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Atomzzz said:


> I found a good deal on a TT motor, but I wanna do it right the first time.... BUILD the MOTOR STRONG before it goes in and make everything else in the drive train stronger....



i heard its alot cheaper to just buy a TT instead of put a tt motor in an NA 300...i guess i heard wrong?


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*You have it right this time...*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> i heard its alot cheaper to just buy a TT instead of put a tt motor in an NA 300...i guess i heard wrong?



:fluffy: It is cheaper if you haven't put any money into a ride. If your initial buyer yeah just buy a twin turbo it is cheaper, but you'll still be pulling the motor to have it built if thats your gig or goal. One thing, they didnt import any 2+2's to the US that had the twin turbo option. To be somewhat unique I want to add to the show of my car with alot of go. I have put alot of mula into the appearance so for me to buy a TT and do all that all over.... NO THANKS Steve Millen owner of Stillen motorsports and "All Time winingest Driver in IMSA GT History" drove a twin turbo 2+2 in his competitions because it had a longer wheel base it handles better than the TT's short bodies (for all the TT guys im not hatin at all) TT Z's are all badass cars stock or modified.


----------

